# Wie bei Corsair H100i Lüfter regeln?



## jurawi (5. April 2013)

*Wie bei Corsair H100i Lüfter regeln?*

Abend,

habe seit gestern die h100i, nicht die normale h100. da ich vorher die normale h100 hatte, konnte ich die lüfter mit einen der drei knöpfen regeln, aber diese knöpfe sind nun nicht mehr da und ich weiß wirklich nicht wie ich die lüfter runterschalten kann, da sie doch ziemlich laut sind. kann mir da jemand helfen? also gibt es da ein programm das bewusst für die h100i ist, oder muss ich ein anderes programm laden womit ich auf die lüfter zugreifen kann?

lg


----------



## <BaSh> (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wie bei Corsair H100i Lüfter regeln?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Erok (6. April 2013)

*AW: Wie bei Corsair H100i Lüfter regeln?*

Hättest lieber die H100 behalten  Die i-Variante is nicht der Brüller


----------



## Tommi1 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Wie bei Corsair H100i Lüfter regeln?*

Wenn Du den H100i so angeschlossen hast, wie es in der Anleitung steht und auch die Software installiert hast, kannst Du die Lüfter steuern.

Ich selber hab es so gemacht, daß die 4 Lüfter Strommäßig per Peitsche (5 fach Verteiler) an 4 Pin Molex am Netzteil hängen und vom Bios gesteuert werden.




> Die i-Variante is nicht der Brüller



Wie kommst Du darauf.
Kommt immer drauf an, was man damit anstellt und wie man sie anschließt.


----------



## jurawi (6. April 2013)

*AW: Wie bei Corsair H100i Lüfter regeln?*

danke für die antworten, habe es aber schon selber hinbekommen. wie Tommi1 schon gesagt hat, hatte die software vergessen zu installieren. funktioniert alles bestens jetzt. wer vielleicht mal die selbe frage hat, einfach die "CorsairLink2" software runterladen von der herstellerseite, wunderbar. 

@Erok 

wieso ??? die h100 musste ich abgeben weil sie kaputt gegangen ist und ich mich entscheiden musste zwischen 8 wochen warten bis sie repariert ist, oder mir eine neue kühlung kaufen und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, .. die h100i ist deutlich besser, vielleicht von den werten ziemlich gleich mit der h100, aber die optik ist deutlich, deutlich besser und mit der software kann man alles und noch viel mehr machen als ich mit den 3 knöpfen der normalen h100 bewirken konnte. dazu kann man nun auch noch die farbe des corsair logo´s beliebig einstellen, bin voll und ganz zufrieden, war mir der mehrpreis von 40€ wert den ich für eine neue kühlung zahlen musste. soll aber nichts gegen die h100 sein, war mit der auch zufrieden und sieht ebenfalls toll aus


----------



## Erok (6. April 2013)

*AW: Wie bei Corsair H100i Lüfter regeln?*

Die Software ist wohl nicht gerade das beste.

Zudem konnte man die H100 direkt via Bios regeln lassen, bzw ihre Geschwindigkeit steuern lassen. Und oder wie bei meinem MoBo dann auch direkt via Asus-Software. Ging aber sicherlich auch mit zig anderen Boards und deren eigener Software dafür. 

von daher hat sich lediglich der Vorteil der "Beleuchtung" verbessert bei der i-Version, dafür hat man die manuelle Regelung via Knöpfe direkt auf dem CPU-Kühler nicht mehr  dabei, was ich persönlich wichtiger finde als die Logo-Beleuchtung 

Und darum finde ich die H100 immernoch um längen besser und mehr Wert fürs Geld als die i-Variante


----------



## jurawi (6. April 2013)

*AW: Wie bei Corsair H100i Lüfter regeln?*

muss jeder selbst wissen  ich finde zb die beleuchtung besser, da meine kühler sowieso immer auf quiet laufen. aber mit deiner kühlung kann dir das ja eigentlich egal sein


----------



## Erok (6. April 2013)

*AW: Wie bei Corsair H100i Lüfter regeln?*

Ehm joa  

Hab die H100 hier aber noch als Sicherheit rum liegen,  falls mit der WaKü-Anlage mal irgend etwas sein sollte. Man weiss ja nie bei WaKü was so alles "raus" kommt


----------



## jurawi (6. April 2013)

*AW: Wie bei Corsair H100i Lüfter regeln?*

ja  hatte auch kurz eine "richtige wakü" aber gab zu viele probleme und so ist es einfach besser für mich, reicht auch völlig


----------

